# WATERLOO rods newest design



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

after talking with jimmy burns a few times about a killer redfish rod for throwning some bigger baits i recieved a proto type in the mail today... rod is 7ft 4in med/hvy with xfst tip, has a 10 inch handle on it so you can really tuck it under your fore arm and horse them overs right on in...
with this being said we need to find a name for the rod.. who ever can find the best name for the rod will recieve some waterloo gear..... thanks guys and lets name this rod.. pic to come shortly of rod


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Red Wrangler


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

isn't that basically a bass rod for throwing big swim baits?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

” Big Red”


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

"Gulf Coast Slayer"


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Dominion
Sinew
Stalwart


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Whoopin Stick


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Big Red Boss


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Drum Stick


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

goodwood said:


> Red Wrangler


^^^ This !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Redrum

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Texas Red


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

hmmm....Scrape?


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

capfab said:


> Drum Stick


X3


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

HP Redfish Slam Swimbait


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Call it the "Bazinga Stick"


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

the juarez special lol


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

HP Red Devil
HP Dominator << My fav
HP Regulator


----------



## fbb21 (Jun 21, 2012)

"Bull Fighter"


----------



## fbb21 (Jun 21, 2012)

HP Matador


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Lip ripper
Rubber lip


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

Black spot


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bull Stick


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

The " Red Rocket"

Sent from my LT28at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

The Big Red Hammer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Red Octover...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

a few pics of one of the many handle options


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

the "paddle"


----------



## Slayer21 (Sep 12, 2012)

HP Slam Magicstik


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

j wadd said:


> a few pics of one of the many handle options


I'm about to reddie you for your pink handles.


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

HP Wench
HP Boomstick


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

El Rojo Grande


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

HP Mud Ape


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

HP Redfish special
HP Redfish domination


----------



## SPECKLEMERED (Mar 21, 2009)

Red momba


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Red Rod


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

AlfRED


----------



## SPECKLEMERED (Mar 21, 2009)

Red thumper


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

................red mojo rod..............


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Red Rover

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Red Tamer


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Burns Bandit
Burns Stinger
The Salty Backbone


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

goodwood said:


> I'm about to reddie you for your pink handles.


 they go good on my pink waterloo rod and pink fins braid too....


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Palo Grande (Big Stick)
Palo Rojo (Red Stick)
Palo Rojo Loco (Red Crazy Stick)


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

goodwood said:


> Red Wrangler


Just can't get ant better than this. what can I say.


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Slot stick


----------



## lagunamadreplugger (Jun 15, 2005)

Meltdown


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

HP Grand Slam


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

"Tail win"


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Texas Slam Mag


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Matador Rojo (Red Killer)


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

*X2*



fbb21 said:


> HP Matador


I like this


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

*The Red Hustler*
*The Redfish Hustler*
*The Strong Arm*


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

Red Dawn Special


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Hp red crush

rodeo redtamer


----------



## OysterBayouOutdoorsman (Nov 10, 2008)

HP Big Mag


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Ol' Jimmy Burns!! 

Like in poker, "Burn and Turn"

"Burn Stick"


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Salty Capitán
Red Patrón
Salty King Kong 
King Kong


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

TNT (Texas N Tails) Rod


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Red Gammer


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

HP Red Tide..


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

HP Crane
HP Fulcrum
HP Boom Stick
HP Slam Stick
HP Redinator


----------



## cattanon (May 16, 2009)

*Texas Red*

:texasflagTexas Red


----------



## LuckyAg (Aug 2, 2006)

*BATON ROUGE*

Capital of Louisiana
.....Choctaw for RED STICK


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

The "spot" killer


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Rod name*

**** Spot - ON *****


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

HP Super Red Slam
HP Power Magnum
HP Red Stunner


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

HP Red Slam

HP Beefstick

HP Bull

HP Brute Buster

HP Crank


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Or to stick with the loo style...
HP Red Mag


----------



## Abbevillefish (Aug 23, 2012)

Carolina Rig


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Red Magic


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Slam Mag

Red Mag

Red Slam


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Hercules 
Jawbreaker
Spot Chaser


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Here Spot
Spot Taker
Spot Catcher
Spot Pursuer
Spot Hunter
I like SPot Chaser that fastfreddymustangs submitted.


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

HP Judge Red


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Red Raider


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Slot red + Slaughterhouse = Slot-erhouse

Or 

RED-emption


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

"Wet spot"

You would have an instant classic!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Red Wrestler


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Salty H2O Spot Chaser 
Salty H2O Slammer


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

hp croaker soaker


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

HP Drumstick


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

something simple and manly.

Torque


----------



## BTFishing (Dec 2, 2011)

Waterloo HP Battle Red


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

HP Redfish Rodeo


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Red Commander or the Waterloo Commander


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

HP Commander
Waterloo Red Tide


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Ocellatus

The scientific name for a Redfish is: Sciaenops Ocellatus. The word Ocellatus means "spot".

Good luck to all.

Pods


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

El Toro (The Bull)

This is in reference to the Bull Red


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Red horse rod


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

The Whoop'in Stick


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Rojo Wench

Red Rocker


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Hp red crane

hp equalizer

hp exterminator


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Spot Remover


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Victory Stick
bully blaster
My favorite .......THE GLORY POLE........


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

HP Slam Brute


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Red Terror


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Wonderboy


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

texas red handler


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

The Comanche


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Rojoloo series


----------



## Redfish24 (Jun 2, 2011)

HP Hammerloo


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

HP Apocalypse


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

capfab said:


> spot remover


like it!


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Salty Tundra
Wicked Captain
Knight Tamer
Waterloo Lip Hauler


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

"Gangnam Style"


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I know supid "RED ROVER"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> I know supid "RED ROVER"


 come back?


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

Red Rustler


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Hp red reaper

hp red ripper


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Stickared


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Made in China


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

So when do we found out what y'all are naming this made in Victoria, Texas, U.S.A.???


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, when we gonna find out who won.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

big red slayer


----------



## LuckyAg (Aug 2, 2006)

HP Bruiser


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> come back?


You got the Cottonmouth go head. LOL!!


----------



## Flatsmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

red water


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

The Revolver


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Slam Mag "Revolver"


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Muscle Stick 
Texas muscle stick
Mean Stick and string
Mean stick
BIG Red muscle rod


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Waterloo Genie Stick
Texas Pancho Grande 
Waterloo tongue twister 
Waterloo tongue ripper
Tongue Ripper 
Red RodZilla


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Baton Rouge!! "red stick"


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

Redfish Lasso


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

The "BURN". What do I win Jimmy?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

"Primetime"


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Big Stiffie


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

"Uncle Red" Rod ...Epic Stick lol


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

The spot n stock


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Or drum stick


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Waterloo "REDS" Tamer


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

When are we going to find out what the name will be.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

in the next few days there will be a winner announced....


----------



## t bone (Jul 30, 2010)

Redzilla, Chunkin Bunkin,master caster


----------



## tinyspeck (Dec 29, 2006)

HP Thrasher


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I know I'm too late, "gangnam style"



Sorry I had to


----------



## Castaway_tex (Mar 3, 2009)

HP Flats Changer

HP Salty Sensation


----------



## LureMan (Jan 14, 2005)

HP Spot Slammer


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

HP RedFish Series
HP RedFish Tour
HP Record RedFish
HP Bounty RedZilla


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

Waterloo Record Breaker


----------



## bphunt (Dec 1, 2010)

HP Backwater Express


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Red Rider


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

What's up with Fish On Tackle? # 281-573-9932 is disconnected. Where else can my wife buy me a Waterloo 7' straight handle HP Lite with recoil guides for Christmas?


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Baton Rouge


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

fish on tackle has been out of business since feb of this past year... to hard to run a business legally with all the stupid *** taxes you have to keep paying on the same product.... ne ways give carson a call at the waterloo shop.. he will get you hooked up on what you need361 573 0300....


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*name*

Red/ Striper Hauler ...cva34


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

"Red Turner"


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Any updates on the name?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

we have a winner and will release the name after the boat show starts


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have plenty of rods, no rush for me to claim it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## redneck694x41 (Aug 10, 2007)

Red Slinger


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

*Name*

Bruiser Buster or "Bruiser Busta"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Quote from earlier post by jwadd- "we have a winner and will release the name after the boat show starts"

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Was there actually any real pics of the Rod contested for a name ? Thought I seen a pic of a rod seat and a reel handle at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

dave ill try to get some up today.... that was the reel seat and showing the long handle.... the rest of the rod is basically all black with recoil guides is all.. nothing fancy just yet


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill throw another one out there since you mentioned its all black. 

"BLACKOUT"


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

So who got to name the new rod


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

come by the waterloo booth at the boat show and check out the new hp TORQUE... the winner of the name guess was t koenig we have 4 of these new rods at the show for sale. 2 with recoils guides and 2 with stainless eye... be the first to pick one up there going for $250 with recoils and $225 with out...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats Tyler! It was a good name, almost as good as red rover...awww

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

That's a Penn name. Congrats.


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah my cousin has a Penn Torque Rod. You can buy it at Bass Pro Shop. 

Anyways congrats T Koenig.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry if feelings are hurt fellas.. we had no intentions of copying another product... didnt really do research on OFFSHORE equipment and look at other names of rods.. we picked one that spunded good and running with it


----------

